# [Umfrage] Bestes Spiele Handy



## D@rk (5. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute, wollt mal ne Tread offen machen, wo ihr eure meinung bzw. eure stimme für das beste *"Gamer Handy"* kund geben könnt.

Bin mal gespannt was ihr für meinungen habt.

Sonstige anmerkungen bitte im Tread niederschreiben


----------



## Low (5. Mai 2011)

IPhone
Die Anzahl der Games ist viel größer als bei allen anderen. Die Games sind bzw. werden für alle IPhone Geräte angepasst.  

Im Android Market ließt man eigentlich immer "Läuft nicht auf Handy XY, Stürtz immer auf auf XWSF, passt sich nicht an Auflösung an (bildschirm wird nicht angezeigt oder werbung verdeckt buttons!), Ruckeln bei zuvielen Objekten (Physik) [z.b. bei angy birds]" etc.
*keine einheitliche Hardwareplattform (unterschiedlichste Auflösungen, unterschieldiche GPUs, ....)*

Auflösung vom IPhone ist sehr gut und Grafik der Games allgemein. Ich sag nur Infinity Blade


----------



## D@rk (5. Mai 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Auflösung vom IPhone ist sehr gut und Grafik der Games allgemein. Ich sag nur Infinity Blade


 
Kann dir bei der Grafik nur zustimmen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDvPIhCd8N4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fire8ird (5. Mai 2011)

Fehlt da nicht Windows Phone 7?


----------



## Low (5. Mai 2011)

Kann mir bitte jemand, der bei Android seine Stimme gegeben hat sagen, WARUM er meint das Android bzw. Smartphones mit Android die besseren Spiele Smartphones sind?


----------



## Jimini (5. Mai 2011)

[X] Sonstige (Nokia NGage). Ich habe seit dem NGage nicht mehr dauerhaft Spaß an Handy-Spielen gehabt. Sims, Fifa und Ghost Recon waren echt ein paar Kracher.

@ Low: ansonsten hätte ich Android ausgewählt, und zwar aus dem einfachen Grund, dass ich von Apple und MS nichts halte, ergo auch nicht ihre Produkte kaufe 

MfG Jimini

Edit: Mist, jetzt fällt mir auf, dass das NGage bei Symbian S60 besser aufgehoben gewesen wäre. Aber die neueren Symbians sind nicht sooo prall, meiner Meinung nach. Anno 2005 war es aber schon sehr cool, eigene Software installieren zu können - mit dem NGage ging ich via Bluetooth über meinen DSL-Zugang online, hatte Instant-Messenger und steuerte Winamp mit dem Handy fern. Und nicht zu vergessen der SSH-Client *g*


----------



## DAEF13 (5. Mai 2011)

iOS: Dort gibt es die größte Auswahl und wirklich jedes Spiel läuft auch, dank der Überprüfung bei der Aufnahme in den Appstore. Außerdem sind die Spiele nicht so lieblos hingeknallt, zumindest, wenn ma sich an die größeren Hersteller (Gameloft, EA, Firemint, ...) hält.


----------



## Low (5. Mai 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> [X] Sonstige (Nokia NGage). Ich habe seit dem NGage nicht mehr dauerhaft Spaß an Handy-Spielen gehabt. Sims, Fifa und Ghost Recon waren echt ein paar Kracher.
> 
> @ Low: ansonsten hätte ich Android ausgewählt, und zwar aus dem einfachen Grund, dass ich von Apple und MS nichts halte, ergo auch nicht ihre Produkte kaufe


 Blödsinn...
Kann hier niemand sagen warum Android bei Spielen Vorteile gegenüber iOS bzw. iPhones hat? Sehe einfach keine Vorteile. Klärt mich auch!


@DAEF13
Right...! Android fällt bei mir als Spiele OS wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe durch weil es einfach so viele verschiedene Smartphones gibt. Die Hersteller passen die Apps aber nicht immer wenn überhaupt gescheit an. So laufen viele Apps auf den Android Smartphones sehr schlecht. Dadurch das Apple nur ein paar Smartphones hat werden die Apps SUPER auf das Smartphone angepasst!


----------



## zøtac (5. Mai 2011)

[X]Android
Einfach weil ich Android Fanboy bin und das Playstation Phone in sachen Gaming nem ichTelefon im vorteil sehe


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Mai 2011)

Das PlayStation Phone muß sich erst beweisen. 
Es bringt nicht viel, wenn kaum Games raus kommen, die die Buttons auch nutzen. 

Ich hab für IOS gestimmt.


----------



## Jimini (5. Mai 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Blödsinn...


 
Was an meinem rein subjektiven Posting ist denn in deinen Augen Blödsinn?

MfG Jimini


----------



## D@rk (5. Mai 2011)

Ok, windows 7 phone hab ich vergessen. 
Kann ich das zusätzlich einfügen?!


----------



## Jimini (5. Mai 2011)

D@rk schrieb:


> Ok, windows 7 phone hab ich vergessen.
> Kann ich das zusätzlich einfügen?!


 
Meines Wissens kann das nur ein Moderator machen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## D@rk (5. Mai 2011)

Dann breucht ich hilfe vom moderator... wie kann ich den anschreiben.


*HALLO bitte lieber Moderator,
für zu meiner Umfrage noch "Windows Phone 7" hinzu*


----------



## Jimini (5. Mai 2011)

Forum-Mitarbeiter - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME dort, ganz unten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## D@rk (5. Mai 2011)

Hab angeschrieben.
Hoff auf erweiterung


----------



## iceman-joker (5. Mai 2011)

android fanboys,die für android gestimmt haben,werden hier nichts posten.da sie wissen das android shitte ist zum zocken,wird hier niemand was positives sagen können.und zähneknirschend für apple stimmen,tun sie nicht....lol....


----------



## D@rk (5. Mai 2011)

Meint ihr net das Android iwann etwas zulegen wird?!


----------



## zøtac (5. Mai 2011)

iceman-joker schrieb:


> android fanboys,die für android gestimmt haben,werden hier nichts posten.da sie wissen das android shitte ist zum zocken,wird hier niemand was positives sagen können.und zähneknirschend für apple stimmen,tun sie nicht....lol....


Mich ignorierst du nur weil ich nicht in dein dämliches, Pauschalisiertes gebashe passe was?


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Mai 2011)

Wieso ignorieren?
Das PS-Phone ist erst seit kurzem am Markt und muss sich erst beweisen.


----------



## zøtac (5. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wieso ignorieren?
> Das PS-Phone ist erst seit kurzem am Markt und muss sich erst beweisen.


Ich red mit Iceman, er hat ja die interessante These aufgestellt das sich Android 'Fanboys' nicht trauen hier etwas zu schreiben, was aber schon vor seinem Post geschehen ist 

Bis auf die *noch* geringe Spieleauswahl gibts laut Tests nur ziemlich wenig dran aus zu setzten, Spiele kommen laut Sony noch genug


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Mai 2011)

Hoffentlich mehr als bei der PSP.


----------



## Jimini (5. Mai 2011)

Witzig, dass man sich bei einer Umfrage, welche ein deutliches "für euch" im Titel trägt, für seine Wahl rechtfertigen muss, nur weil man nicht auf den trendigen Zug der verapplenden Software-Freiheits-Kastraten um Großmeister Steve aufspringt. Und nein, mit "Kastraten" sind nicht die User, sondern Apple gemeint.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Low (5. Mai 2011)

Mich würde einfach interessieren WARUM euch Android als Spiele Plattform besser gefällt. Ich nutze beides, bald kommt ein HTC Sensation dazu. Trotzdem wird iOS die bessere Plattform im allgemeinen bleiben auch wenn die Games auf DIESEM Smartphone sehr gut laufen werden.


----------



## zøtac (5. Mai 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Mich würde einfach interessieren WARUM euch Android als Spiele Plattform besser gefällt. Ich nutze beides, bald kommt ein HTC Sensation dazu. Trotzdem wird iOS die bessere Plattform im allgemeinen bleiben auch wenn die Games auf DIESEM Smartphone sehr gut laufen werden.


Nach der Theorie wäre Windows auch eine schlechte Spieleplattform... auf schnellen PCs werden Spiele zwar gut laufen, aber Windows gibts ja auch auf irrsinnig langsamen Rechner die selbst mit Tetris überfordert sind


----------



## Low (5. Mai 2011)

Der größte Kritik Punkt bei Android ist das die Games einfach auf viele Smartphones angepasst werden muss. Viele Entwickler haben keine Lust bzw. ist das zu teuer. Mit DIESEM Smartphone meinte ich das HTC, das weißt du aber?


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Nach der Theorie wäre Windows auch eine schlechte Spieleplattform... auf schnellen PCs werden Spiele zwar gut laufen, aber Windows gibts ja auch auf irrsinnig langsamen Rechner die selbst mit Tetris überfordert sind


Windows ist auch eine schlechte Plattform, aber die meisten PC's haben einfach genügend Rohleistung. 
Es wäre wesentlich besser, wenn man unter Linux die Hardware direkt programmiert, aber Linux haben nicht viele, zumindest nicht zum Zocken.


----------



## D@rk (6. Mai 2011)

Stimme ich dir zu.
Aber zu dem aktuellem stand muss ich beipflichten, hat appel einfach die neusten und meisten games.
Android hat wirklich auch viele aber das problem ist das sehr viele einfach nicht funktionieren (vorallem heufig bei Applanet und 1Mobile)
das kommt beim iphone net so vor.


----------



## chillerman (6. Mai 2011)

[x] Apple IOS

Also nichts gegen die anderen Betriebssysteme aber mit dem iphone/iPod/iPad kann man einfach am besten zocken! Die anderen sind mir irgendwie mehr auf Business ausgelegt!


----------



## Vortox (6. Mai 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Witzig, dass man sich bei einer Umfrage, welche ein deutliches "für euch" im Titel trägt, für seine Wahl rechtfertigen muss, nur weil man nicht auf den trendigen Zug der verapplenden Software-Freiheits-Kastraten um Großmeister Steve aufspringt. Und nein, mit "Kastraten" sind nicht die User, sondern Apple gemeint.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Wenn man Erfahrungen mit einer Plattform gemacht hat, kann man sie auch gerne teilen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Das sollte ja auch irgendwo der Sinn eines Forums sein.


----------



## Jimini (7. Mai 2011)

Vortox schrieb:


> Wenn man Erfahrungen mit einer Plattform gemacht hat, kann man sie auch gerne teilen.


 
Da stimme ich zu. Wenn eine subjektive Meinung allerdings als "Blödsinn" abgekanzelt wird oder versucht wird, gegen eine Meinung zu argumentieren, dann ist das schlichtweg unangebracht. Das ist in etwa so, als würde jemand bei einer "Der eurer Meinung nach beste 3D-Shooter" jemand anderen dafür kritisieren, dass diese Person statt für Crysis o.ä. für Unreal gestimmt hat.
Geschmäcker und Prioritäten sind nunmal verschieden. Mir geht beispielsweise Apple extrem gegen den Strich, aber wer ihre Produkte nutzen will, soll das halt tun...

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Naja, die unterschiedliche Hardwareleistung und Ausstattung von Android Handys ist aber Tatsache und hat nichts mit persönlicher Meinung zu tun.


----------



## DAEF13 (7. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Naja, die unterschiedliche Hardwareleistung und Ausstattung von Android Handys ist aber Tatsache und hat nichts mit persönlicher Meinung zu tun.


 
Und deshalb wundert es mich, warum der blaue Balken so lang ist...
mMn ist iOS die Unkomplizierteste/Vielfältigste Möglichkeit zum mobilen Zocken


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Tja, bei den ganzen Apple Hatern braucht man sich auch nicht wundern.


----------



## D@rk (9. Mai 2011)

Ich werds jz vereinen

Hab mir ne Iphone 3g 16GB in WEiß bestellt.

Werds jailbreaken und zusätzlich noch android aufs iphone porten.

Dann hab ich beides in einem Gerät


----------

